
Please look at and treasure Dwarf Fortress patch notes - ChazDazzle
https://twitter.com/BeachEpisode/status/866245497740288005
======
CaliforniaKarl
see also
[https://twitter.com/DwarfFortBugs](https://twitter.com/DwarfFortBugs)

------
NotSteve
Been seriously been meaning to try dwarf fortress. I think these patch notes
have just convinced me to download it

~~~
ry_ry
Persevere. It's learning curve is a vertical cliff, shrouded in impenetrable
UI fog, piles of broken corpses littering the jagged rocks beneath the
megalith. Their faces frozen in terminal confusion.

If you can scale that then there is... well... Dwarf Fortress, where the real
work begins.

It's quite good.

~~~
that1cloudguy
Never forget, losing is "fun"

------
shakna
> Enemies killed by military reported as missing instead of deceased

Just another day in dystopia.

